
The weird world of fossil worm cocoons (2016) [pdf] - Breadmaker
http://www.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:1047133/FULLTEXT02.pdf
======
gwern
Abstract for [http://www.diva-
portal.org/smash/get/diva2:1047133/FULLTEXT0...](http://www.diva-
portal.org/smash/get/diva2:1047133/FULLTEXT02.pdf)

~~~
sctb
Since that loads for me but [http://nrm.diva-
portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2:104713...](http://nrm.diva-
portal.org/smash/record.jsf?pid=diva2:1047133) doesn't, we've updated the
link. Thanks!

~~~
data_spy
Thanks!

